# can Tele and Strat necks be swapped?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

like the title says...If I have a tele body, can I put a strat neck in and not worry about intonation
or anything else that might not fit?

Lets not get in to the esthetics of the move...just the physical limitations...
thanks
G.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

KIND OF.

Intonation would not be an issue, since the *dimensions* are the same, but as you can see in the image from Warmoth below, Tele heels and Strat heels are differently shaped (namely the strat heel is rounded off where the tele heel is square.) If it's a 22-fret strat neck, you can put wooden shims into the empty corners of the pocket to prevent wiggle, and the 22nd fret overhang will cover the handiwork. 

Were you putting a Tele neck onto a strat body, your only option would be reshaping either the neck pocket or the neck heel itself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I may add to your excellent post, I believe Warmoth (perhaps others) will build some bodies with a different neck pocket than the standard.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

a strat neck will work fine on a tele body-
tele necks will work on strat bodies with a bit of fine tuning.
that said-
there are so many variations now between the different brands,
and sub brands within those brands, and aftermarket stuff-
you dont know whats going to fit until you try it.
in any case- as long as the neck heel mates with the body pocket, youre all good as far as intonation and setup goes.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

great responses....thanks fellas..

If you dont love this dammed forum... there is something wrong with you...see a doctor right away.

G.


----------

